# MFW-15 x 2 for 550.00?



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey all, there's a deal for two of these sub's in my area for 550 for a pair in piano black. My research indicates that 1. The manufacturer no longer exists and 2. The amps on these are big time prone to failure. I'm wondering if its worth the risk at that price? (15-17hz extension and designed wit help from Mark Seaton). Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

AV123, the original manufacturer of the MFW subwoofer, did indeed go out of business several years ago. Its owner, Mark Schifter, turned out to be a crook who stole from charities (among other things). It's a sordid tale, not unlike what you might encounter on a reality show, but Mark Seaton was an innocent bystander in it all.

Certain versions of the MFW cabinets were actually very nice, but several batches of the amplifiers were faulty and that's what ultimately lead to the demise of the company (that, and the Fed's bearing down on Mr. Schifter). I have an MFW 'Turbo' sitting in my spare room waiting to be reviewed. The Turbo is an upgrade that Mark Seaton developed to take his original design to a whole new level.

Depending upon the vintage of the MFW's being sold, it might be worth investigating. You should also look into the Turbo upgrade, because you can be virtually assured the current amps will fail. From my preliminary testing it appears that this subwoofer, in the Turbo trim at least, has an awful lot to offer.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

theJman said:


> AV123, the original manufacturer of the MFW subwoofer, did indeed go out of business several years ago. Its owner, Mark Schifter, turned out to be a crook who stole from charities (among other things). It's a sordid tale, not unlike what you might encounter on a reality show, but Mark Seaton was an innocent bystander in it all.
> 
> Certain versions of the MFW cabinets were actually very nice, but several batches of the amplifiers were faulty and that's what ultimately lead to the demise of the company (that, and the Fed's bearing down on Mr. Schifter). I have an MFW 'Turbo' sitting in my spare room waiting to be reviewed. The Turbo is an upgrade that Mark Seaton developed to take his original design to a whole new level.
> 
> Depending upon the vintage of the MFW's being sold, it might be worth investigating. You should also look into the Turbo upgrade, because you can be virtually assured the current amps will fail. From my preliminary testing it appears that this subwoofer, in the Turbo trim at least, has an awful lot to offer.


Hey thanks for the great info. I have read about the turbo upgrade but believe it's about 750 dollars to pull off which isn't worth it to me to be honest. That being said it sounds like there's a possibility that the amps on these two subs aren't part of the bad batch. I read there's different versions of the amp (v1, v2, v3) .. Any idea what version is bad? The V1 I presume?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Check with a guy named Murrel Gray on AVS. Other than Mark Seaton, there are probably few people who know more about those amps then Murrel does. He should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

theJman said:


> Check with a guy named Murrel Gray on AVS. Other than Mark Seaton, there are probably few people who know more about those amps then Murrel does. He should be able to answer your questions.


Great! - I've just PM'd him. Reading a thread he's active on, for the record, it seems like the V3 is the one to get, but I'll have more info once he gets in contact with me. I'll post here for posterity and let you know what he says 

UPDATE: They are the V3 amps. I'm going to roll the dice and buy them - I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Murrel (Jan 26, 2011)

seanpatrick said:


> Great! - I've just PM'd him. Reading a thread he's active on, for the record, it seems like the V3 is the one to get, but I'll have more info once he gets in contact with me. I'll post here for posterity and let you know what he says
> 
> UPDATE: They are the V3 amps. I'm going to roll the dice and buy them - I'll let you know how it turns out.


Sean,

If they are the V3 amps then I think you will quite enjoy the subs. If you need any help you know where to find me.


Murrel


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Just an update, I spoke with Murrel and he was able to identify the MFWs as NOT being the V3s despite the sellers claim, so I nixed the purchase. My whole plan was to sell my 2 SVS PC12s and buy the MFWs to give me some extra cash towards a 3 week cycling vacation in Ireland coming up in a few weeks, but alas it didn't turn out that way. I had already sold 1 PC12 in anticipation of picking up the MFWs when I first was told they were the V3 (before Murrel helped me out). I then thought I'd take advantage of SVSs 1 year upgrade policy and use the money from the other sub to transform my PC12 into a PC12 Plus (as it has paramatric eq to help with sorting out my frequency response) but found out from SVS that their upgrade policy - and as an extension their customer service "bill of rights" doesn't entirely apply to Canadian customers. Bummer. After further research and comparing prices I ended up deciding on dual Rythmik LV12r's. Jman's review here at HTS helped seal the deal, in addition to Rythmik's price break for Canadian customers. (They only charged me an extra 110.00 per subwoofer which covered shipping AND duties to Canada!) The end result is instead of saving money I've spent an extra 321.00 :coocoo:. Oh well, I'm looking foward to seeing what the Rythmik's can do none the less. I've not got a large space, maybe 2000 sq feet (including the small kitchen my living room opens up to) so I think they'll acquit themselves well. I'll post my thoughts when I receive them in comparison to the PC12s. Cheers!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

So let's see, I hook you up with Murrel who saves you from buying a product being sold under false pretenses. Then one of my reviews helps decide which sub to get in it's place? I think somebody owes me a cold one... 

Is your room 2000 _square_ ft or 2000 _cubic_ feet. Huge difference! If it's the former then the LV12R will blow you away, perhaps even literally.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

theJman said:


> So let's see, I hook you up with Murrel who saves you from buying a product being sold under false pretenses. Then one of my reviews helps decide which sub to get in it's place? I think somebody owes me a cold one...
> 
> Is your room 2000 _square_ ft or 2000 _cubic_ feet. Huge difference! If it's the former then the LV12R will blow you away, perhaps even literally.


Yup, you saved me money and cost me money all at the same time .. My room is (give or take) 13(L) x 20(W)x 8 (H) so about 2000 cubic feet - my mistake .. I think the two sub's should aquit themselves well. I'll take some REW measurements and post them here. Your review is certainly the most definitive I could find! I hope to add some positive thoughts myself. Next time your in Toronto drop me a line and I'll make good on the beer


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

seanpatrick said:


> YuNext time your in Toronto drop me a line and I'll make good on the beer


I've actually been to Toronto twice in the past 12 months for work, but I don't envision getting back any time soon. If I do though I will take you up on that offer... :T


----------

